# Siggy Pics -COME ON NOW Mayyyyynnnnn!



## Crackers Phinn

I have remained silent on this for a while, but I'ma have to come up for air on this one.

LHCF is home to some of the sweetest and loveliest black women I have personally ever seen. 

My issue is that I'm getting to see more and more per square inch of these lovely women than I feel comfortable with. It seems like with every passing day, there are less hair shots on LONG HAIR CARE FORUM and more full body shots. It almost seems like pictures of hair are going out of style in this piece.

Another point - If somebody wanna show off an outfit...ok lovely, but folks, really, does the picture need to be LIFE SIZED in your siggy to be appreciated? 

So my suggestions are 

1. Can we get back to hair pics?
2. If you just gotta show off the hottness that is you - can you adjust the size of the photo?

Thank you


----------



## Cincysweetie

JCoily, I am in total agreement.  I think this thread should actually be on the OffTopic forum for more people to see. 

I do not so much take issue with the non-hair photos b/c I know some people don't simply take hair pics, but maybe pics of a night out on the town where they liked how their hair looked.  I get that.

However, I do take issue with the huge pictures in the siggy.  I've even gone so fair as to e-mail moderators about specific siggies.  I don't think people realize that their pics are as ginormous as they are.  I also don't think that some people realize their pics stretch out a whole entire thread (width-wise across the screen), making it a complete and total pain for viewing LHCF.  I recently left aligned my photo out of concern that I was stretching out threads when the pic was center aligned. 

My suggestions:
1.) B/C I don't think some people realize that their pics are too large, and I think that members, admins, and moderators should *kindly* message people and let them know that their pics are a little too large.  Maybe some of the board pic geniuses could even offer up their services to resize the photos, b/c Lord knows I don't know how to do that...I had help from Letitia.
2.) People need to be more considerate.  If you notice that a thread is particularly wide, you should ask yourself if maybe you are the one causing the thread to be that wide across the screen due to your siggy pic.
3.) Moderators and admins are quick to delete offensive threads and ban offensive members.  So the same should be done with offensive siggy pics.  Period.
4.) If you want to post a pic of yourself that is non-hair, say a night out on the town with the girls...maybe consider cropping out all that background non-sense.  We just want to see you...not everyone behind you on the dancefloor, the backs of people's heads, and so on...just a thought.


----------



## RubyWoo

In total agreement about the size of the siggy pics. Some of them are just way too big(the ones that practically take up more than 50% of the screen).  I have no problem with anything else, just folks please be considerate of others. I'm contemplating turning off siggies for that reason. I really don't want to because I like checking fotkis and seeing hair pics. 

A suggestion to the admin, is set a file size restriction on the size of your siggy pic(s). I frequent another messageboard where that has been implemented has as a rule and also automatically done when you try to upload a pic into the sig and my experience there is alot better. Just my thoughts on this matter.


----------



## secretdiamond

I thought they had a restriction on the size of the siggy pics. They made an announcement and everything saying how if it's too big, it'll get deleted.  But nothing ever happened and the pics got bigger.


----------



## firecracker

:notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy    Chile its some huge *** hair pics in the photo gallery too.  Now I gotta send Nessa a pm cuz she is updating siggy's daily which are getting bigger and bigger and bigger.   Where you at NNNNNNNNNNNESSSSA in my best Berni Mac voice!


----------



## JamericanGurl

Okay lady with 50 eleven baby pics is gonna chime in and say I agree 

Now I'm running my hypocrite arse outta thread


----------



## yourleoqueen

Uhm, yeah I been screaming about this since last year! There was talk on a sig pic size limit, clearly that has been abandoned or was never in effect. I mean, yes we are a beautiful group of women...a beautiful camera loving group of women.  But come on y'all!

I have just turned siggys off altogether on most of my forums. Apparently, some people aren't familiar with the crop feature, and some mo people think we *need* to see everybody that was to the left and right of them.


----------



## GodsPromises

It my sig picture is too big I am so sorry.  If someone can resize it I would apprecitate it, however,  I can think of one member who continues to take up the entire screen to the point that I have turned off my siggy just to enjoy the topic.


----------



## MrsQueeny

I just have all the pics turned off.  Q


----------



## Mocha5

JamericanGurl said:
			
		

> Okay lady with 50 eleven baby pics is gonna chime in and say I agree
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Now I'm running my hypocrite arse outta thread


 
Right behind you!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

LadyR said:
			
		

> It my sig picture is too big I am so sorry.  If someone can resize it I would apprecitate it, however,  I can think of one member who continues to take up the entire screen to the point that I have turned off my siggy just to enjoy the topic.



quote this post and copy the picture link into your signature. I'll keep it in my account for 30 days, so you have time to settle your own account.








I upload my pictures through imageshack.  It is free and gives you the option to resize photos to the size you see in my siggy.  Here is the link. 
http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Sapphire

Thank u so much JCoily for bringin this up!  I completely agree!


----------



## Princess4real

JCoily said:
			
		

> I have remained silent on this for a while, but I'ma have to come up for air on this one.
> 
> LHCF is home to some of the sweetest and loveliest black women I have personally ever seen.
> 
> My issue is that I'm getting to see more and more per square inch of these lovely women than I feel comfortable with. It seems like with every passing day, there are less hair shots on LONG HAIR CARE FORUM and more full body shots. It almost seems like pictures of hair are going out of style in this piece.
> 
> Another point - If somebody wanna show off an outfit...ok lovely, but folks, really, does the picture need to be LIFE SIZED in your siggy to be appreciated?
> 
> So my suggestions are
> 
> 1. Can we get back to hair pics?
> 2. If you just gotta show off the hottness that is you - can you adjust the size of the photo?
> 
> Thank you


 
Your right and I'm glad you brought this topic up. I love the LCHF, but some of the pictures are a bit much!!!!!! I like the pictures of children and some of the people showing that they had fun in the club, but for the last couple of months, I felt like I was logging into a site that should have a statment telling people "to enter with caution." Oh and I'm not hating, don't have to, I have my own beautiful ass that I adore and look at just like the next person, but I mean damnnnnnnnnn some of the pictures are too much!


----------



## senimoni

Well I partially agree. 

I think people can post siggies of whatever they want. 

However the size has been an issue, moreso the ones that aren't cropped and they cause the whole page to look distorted and you have to scroll to the left to read everything....I usually stop reading those threads b/c it is so annoying. I realize some may not realize they do it though.


----------



## Undefeated Queen

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> Uhm, yeah I been screaming about this since last year! There was talk on a sig pic size limit, clearly that has been abandoned or was never in effect. I mean, yes we are a beautiful group of women...a beautiful camera loving group of women.  But come on y'all!
> 
> *I have just turned siggys off altogether on most of my forums.* Apparently, some people aren't familiar with the crop feature, and some mo people think we *need* to see everybody that was to the left and right of them.



I have done the same thing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> I have just turned siggys off altogether on most of my forums.



I thought about doing this, but I gotta see when folks are doing fotki updates.  I'm not good at the 'randomly checking' thing. 

For the mommies - JC luvs the chilluns, especially when their pics are small. Ya'll a'ight wit me!


----------



## deejoy

Word honeychile! I turned siggies off because of this.


----------



## yourleoqueen

If I was on something faster than dial-up (I know, I know), I wouldn't mind, but them big-ass pics make the pages load soooooo slow! Also, turning sigs off makes the threads much shorter. I was confused about this until recently cuz whenever somebody would say "This thread is at 26 (example) pages already?!" I would be like, okay I only got about 8 pages...who stealin my other pages?! Then I figured out the difference was because I have sigs turned off. 

Yeah, I'm slow.


----------



## HoneyDew

Mocha5 said:
			
		

> Right behind you!




I actually think your baby pics are fine.

I don't think that the pics have to only be about hair.  This is a discussion forum and it is nice to have the opportunity to personalize your space on it.  The forum is NOT about hair only.  We talk about EVERYTHING.

I do have a problem with the pics that span across the board and mess up the entire look of the thread.


----------



## firecracker

Mocha5 said:
			
		

> Right behind you!


 I want your lil poopey doo bubblebee.  Her sooooooo cute!


----------



## dimpalz

Yeah I think baby pics and non hair pics are cool. Massive pics of anything AREN'T. I try to keep mine a decent size without losing too much quality, but I guess it could still be considered large. Also I don't think people reaslise it's better to get them inline. Like Mocha's baby pics are the right size (and VERY beautiful) because they're all on one line. Maybe we should have a siggy pic Instructions, Tips and FAQ?????


----------



## Priss Pot

JCoily, I agree.  There are beautiful women on this board, but I don't really care to see a large body shot of someone in a "sexy" pose showing a lot of skin.  I don't want people looking over my shoulder and wonder if I'm looking at porn, .


----------



## LocksOfLuV

Hey, I'm down for whatever you got to show, but puhlease be mindful of others and shrink it down some.

The other day I was browsing and I saw a modeling pic of someone (I am usually good at emailing them and asking them to make it smaller) and her nipps were at full attention. Now I ain't no prude or anything, but deg it doesn't hurt to resize the siggies. I did NOT like seeing what looked like 1 inch nipps all up inmy face because the pic was so large. Now lemme say I don't mind the modeling pics AT ALL ( I like them  ) but I don't like the biggie-sized one.

I know there are some ladies out there with 50-11 inch monitors but can we atleast be respectful of those who don't?


----------



## LocksOfLuV

And I agree, this needs to be moved to the OT.


----------



## AKA-Tude

I don't have a problem w/pix about whatever.

Just not so big that it distorts the size of the page itself.

I have a hard time putting pix in my siggy, so I'm trying to figure out *HOW* others were able to put a *long line of pix* across the bottom of their siggys. (I guess I'm jealous)

I think the siggy rule is enforced on some and not on others.

I don't think it's intentional, but it just happens.


----------



## Princess4real

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> JCoily, I agree. There are beautiful women on this board, but I don't really care to see a large body shot of someone in a "sexy" pose showing a lot of skin. I don't want people looking over my shoulder and wonder if I'm looking at porn, .


 
 ITA


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I try not to log on when Im school or in a library because people might think Im on some escort site or something with some of those pics


----------



## SilkyandSmooth

I agree.  That's exactly why I have siggies turned off most of the time. It's just too much.


----------



## deltagyrl

ITA about the size of the "I'm too sexy" poses!

I have to explain to my 10-year-old why I'm looking at pics of women sprawled across beds and whatnot....erplexed


----------



## macherieamour

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> JCoily, I agree.  There are beautiful women on this board, but I don't really care to see a large body shot of someone in a "sexy" pose showing a lot of skin.  I don't want people looking over my shoulder and wonder if I'm looking at porn, .



Yep, that happens to me all the time


----------



## Finewine

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> JCoily, I agree. There are beautiful women on this board, but I don't really care to see a large *body shot of someone in a "sexy" pose showing a lot of skin.* I don't want people looking over my shoulder and wonder if I'm looking at porn, .


 
  This happened the other day. Some of those bathroom bra shots look like it's web cam porn or something. I was so embarassed when my boss came over and that pic was up. I just try to scroll fast, b/c most of the random pics are ok. occassionally, they are a bit too much.

ETA: I think that some people should take it into consideration that a lot of us are on this website at work...that's all


----------



## gn1g

SilkyandSmooth said:
			
		

> I agree. That's exactly why I have siggies turned off most of the time. It's just too much.


 
SAME HERE!  What happen to the size limit?


----------



## Nessa

Ooooooooppppppsssss I one of the people you guys are talking about...okay.....I solved the problem......lol.....my bad..


----------



## yourleoqueen

Scrawled across the bed?! Why on EARTH would someone have a pic of themselves all scrawled out across the bed on a HAIR site?!


----------



## Integrity

i was thinking this issue the other day. i have just been too busy to turn of the siggies but I WILL!! end of story


----------



## Integrity

*WOW i just turned off the siggies and it makes reading soooooooo much easier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I am too happy right now. lol


----------



## Integrity

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> Scrawled across the bed?! Why on EARTH would someone have a pic of themselves all scrawled out across the bed on a HAIR site?!


 
i think that was a meez  i kinda remember that one


----------



## Integrity

some have said this gets moved to the OT board for more views. I think this is a great idea. I suspect, though, that the thread wil get 'fired' up and eventually shut down, locked etc lol


----------



## aitrop

sorry, i'm an oversized siggy offender.  i don't visit often, so i forgot how big it was until this thread.  can someone assist me in resizing?  i'll gladly do so.


----------



## Lusa

Ladies, I am with you on this. The huge siggies are very aggravating. I turned mine off a long time ago but I would like to have them on again so I can see people update notices. 

Mods should really take this on. The size restrictions should be enforced. I don't mind non-hair siggies but I just want my computer slowed down dramatically or the screen distorted because of over-size images.


----------



## Ms_Twana

Okay......I was coming into this forum to find out how to make my siggy pictures bigger!!!!!   I still want mines bigger, but just a little bit, because I do hate when I have to make my screen large on certain threads. I didn't realize it was pictures sizes. And I have thought to myself SEVERAL times how some of the siggy pictures are TOTALLY INAPPROPRIATE!!!!!


----------



## DarkAngell

O but jcoily.....you siggy pic is HILARIOUS!!   Im just picturing that little simpsons character doing that obnoxious laugh of his!


----------



## dillard

I'm scared to visit this thread at work nowadays. Come on ladies


----------



## dlewis

Some siggy's are a little to much.


----------



## Energist

lol, after viewing this thread I took a look at mine and felt that it may have been in the too big club, so I've taken one of my pics out! Can't call me a siggy hog


----------



## dlewis

Energist said:
			
		

> lol, after viewing this thread I took a look at mine and felt that it may have been in the too big club, so I've taken one of my pics out! Can't call me a siggy hog




There's nothing wrong with your siggy.


----------



## GoingNatural

I finally added a pic. You can see my curls and I liked how I looked so I added it. The pics I take focused on my hair have me looking like a HAM. I hope someone woul let me know if its too big


----------



## Mook's hair

Well, I'd be happy to reduce the size of anyone's photos or sigs.

So members & Mods can PM me if you need this done. I'm glad to help.


----------



## SignatureBeauty

I do agree that some of the Siggy pictures are a bit too much!


----------



## XXXtacy

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> I do agree that some of the Siggy pictures are a bit too much!



ITA!!!

We are all women on the board. I don't really understand the siggy pics with women in their underwear or swimsuits.  The women look great. Perhaps we could have a section where people could post their swimsuits pics. Maybe call it the LHCF Next Top model forum. Everyone could post their pics there.


----------



## SeatownSista

XXXtacy said:
			
		

> ITA!!!
> 
> We are all women on the board. I don't really understand the siggy pics with women in their underwear or swimsuits.  The women look great. Perhaps we could have a section where people could post their swimsuits pics. Maybe call it the LHCF Next Top model forum. Everyone could post their pics there.



 I'm not sure if you were trying to be funny or not but your post had me cracking up! I do think there is a "post your sexy pics" thread somewhere in off topic, but I guess some people missed it, or just want their sexy pics to constantly be on display. 

I'm getting beyond irritated with the oversized siggy pics though and the overtly sexual ones just confuse me.


----------



## Sapphire

SeatownSista said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you were trying to be funny or not but your post had me cracking up! I do think there is a "post your sexy pics" thread somewhere in off topic, but I guess some people missed it, or just want their sexy pics to constantly be on display.
> 
> *I'm getting beyond irritated with the oversized siggy pics though and the overtly sexual ones just confuse me.*


 
ITA!!!!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty

Since we are having a Change of Rules, Maybe there should be one about not posting pics of you in your Underwear & Bra's! Maybe we all need to wear a White T Shirt to show our Progress LOL!!!!!! ( Those who have Longer hair)
But I am glad to see Beautiful Women who are Proud of their Bodies but there is a Place & Time for that and a Haircare Board does not seem like the Place.


----------



## XXXtacy

JCoily said:
			
		

> I have remained silent on this for a while, but I'ma have to come up for air on this one.
> 
> LHCF is home to some of the sweetest and loveliest black women I have personally ever seen.
> 
> My issue is that I'm getting to see more and more per square inch of these lovely women than I feel comfortable with. It seems like with every passing day, there are less hair shots on LONG HAIR CARE FORUM and more full body shots. It almost seems like pictures of hair are going out of style in this piece.
> 
> Another point - If somebody wanna show off an outfit...ok lovely, but folks, really, does the picture need to be LIFE SIZED in your siggy to be appreciated?
> 
> So my suggestions are
> 
> 1. Can we get back to hair pics?
> 2. If you just gotta show off the hottness that is you - can you adjust the size of the photo?
> 
> Thank you



I love this.  I hadn't read your post. I assumed you were talking about the size of the pics.


----------



## Hair Peace

Princess4real said:
			
		

> Your right and I'm glad you brought this topic up. I love the LCHF, but some of the pictures are a bit much!!!!!! I like the pictures of children and some of the people showing that they had fun in the club, but for the last couple of months, I felt like I was logging into a site that should have a statment telling people "to enter with caution." Oh and I'm not hating, don't have to, *I have my own beautiful ass that I adore and look at just like the next person, but I mean damnnnnnnnnn some of the pictures are too much!*


 
     

That was just too funny! Hell, I have mine too...I even got pics, but I for damn sure ain't posting them up in here!


----------



## Sistaslick

Am I showing too much skin?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Is my sig to big?  Please someone let me know and I'll be happy to resize if someone can do it for me!!!


----------



## hopeful

*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> Is my sig to big? Please someone let me know and I'll be happy to resize if someone can do it for me!!!


 
IMO your pics are sized perfectly.  Btw your hair also looks really pretty.


----------



## Sistaslick

*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> Is my sig to big?  Please someone let me know and I'll be happy to resize if someone can do it for me!!!



It's almost the same size as mine and Dimoupolus said mine was good.  After the new list of rules went up, I had to make sure I was still in compliance.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

hopeful said:
			
		

> IMO your pics are sized perfectly. Btw your hair also looks really pretty.


 
Awww, thanks Hopeful


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> It's almost the same size as mine and Dimoupolus said mine was good. After the new list of rules went up, I had to make sure I was still in compliance.


 
Cool beans.

Ps - Go put some clothes on woman!


----------



## wantlonghair25

Is mine too big? If so, what should I do?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

wantlonghair25 said:
			
		

> Is mine too big? If so, what should I do?


 
You need to get rid of your entire sig.  That is doing the most


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I am sooooooo totally kidding by the way       I am in a silly mood after reading another thread!!


----------



## wantlonghair25

*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> I am sooooooo totally kidding by the way     I am in a silly mood after reading another thread!!


 

     I kept scrolling up and down and was like Umh! She got her d*** nerve her sig is just as big as mine! LOL


----------



## jade998

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> Since we are having a Change of Rules, Maybe there should be one about not posting pics of you in your Underwear & *Bra's!*Maybe we all need to wear a White T Shirt to show our Progress LOL!!!!!! ( Those who have Longer hair)
> But I am glad to see Beautiful Women who are Proud of their Bodies but there is a Place & Time for that and a Haircare Board does not seem like the Place.



Hope mine is okay.... How else will I know if I have reached BSL 
If I have offended anyone please let me know....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

wantlonghair25 said:
			
		

> I kept scrolling up and down and was like Umh! She got her d*** nerve her sig is just as big as mine! LOL


 
I'm just joshing wit cha


----------



## Kimberly

Why don't we just not have siggy pics?  Or avatar pics, either, for that matter.  An objectionable photo can be put there, too, right?  Anyone at anytime can decide they are offended by someone else's self-expression.  I'm watching what I eat so I don't want to see pics of pies and cakes and etc...so then what?  I'm also not in a relationship and can get quite tired of seeing pics of happy couples and wedding pics.  Just have a post your wedding or happy couple pics here thread so that people who want to look at them can go there and do so.  All of those should be removed, too.

Remove all of the siggy pics, put them in the gallery, and whomever wants to look can go over there and look.

I understand that this is a "hairboard" but everything under the sun is discussed.  If we only ever discussed hair...but then someone could have a problem with you showing your brastrap, or your armpits, or even your shoulders.  Have a separate forum for progress.



ETA:  Actually, I just had a thought.  People showing waste length and hip length or showing their progress as they are on their way...they are showing hips and butts...and if someone has a problem with a brastrap, they should definitely have a problem with a rearend, right?  Nope.  No hair or progress pics in the siggy at all.  I know that this is not a democracy but that's my vote...then no one would have to worry about their pics being too big, either.


----------



## gone_fishing

I'm guilty. My siggy runneth over? Should I delete something? I'm working on shrinking it now.


----------



## Sistaslick

*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> Cool beans.
> 
> Ps - Go put some clothes on woman!



*covers up unmentionables*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> *covers up unmentionables*


 
Your neck is looking very lovely my dear :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


----------



## SignatureBeauty

jade998 said:
			
		

> Hope mine is okay.... How else will I know if I have reached BSL
> If I have offended anyone please let me know....


 
No! You haven't offended me at all, No One has, I mean some pics was showing too much, but I think since we have to down size our siggy's it won't be so bad, I mean I love to see pictures of everyones hair and their Familys & Husbands & weddings pics & all the cute kids, but to see a Huge picture of a whole body shot with panties & bras on just to show it and not showing BSL,APL,WL etc. But I mean I am not Hating at all  I love to see women who keep in shape it motivates me LOL!!! But I hope my words are coming out right LOL!!!


----------



## hopeful

*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> Awww, thanks Hopeful


 
Your'e welcome.


----------



## hopeful

jade998 said:
			
		

> Hope mine is okay.... How else will I know if I have reached BSL
> If I have offended anyone please let me know....


 
Your pics are fine!  There is nothing offensive about your pics.


----------



## STLCoverGirl

I shrunk mine, no biggie.  I don't have a problem with anybody's pics.  When I get down to my goal weight, ya'll gonna see bra's, panties...you name it, lol,jk. 

 I like seeing women in great shop, and nice skin or makeup shots, it motivates me to keep trying to improve myself.  I mean this is a hair board and that in itself is kind of vain if you ask me.  We are all trying to improve at least one aspect of our physical experience.


----------



## dimopoulos

Just for the record

A couple of siggies were wiped because I wasn't going to spend all day scrolling to see the next post. Like I said girls in the recent announcement shrink your signatures. 

A signature is from the __________________________ line till the end of the post so measure from that. 

If you see your siggie gone, then that means that it was really big.

STL nice effort but still your signature occupies half of my screen. Putting the text in one line makes things easier.


----------



## GoingNatural

Dang all this time I thought mine was a decent time. *Sigh* I'll just delete my picture.


----------



## StrawberryQueen

Kimberly said:
			
		

> Why don't we just not have siggy pics?  Or avatar pics, either, for that matter.  An objectionable photo can be put there, too, right?  Anyone at anytime can decide they are offended by someone else's self-expression.  I'm watching what I eat so I don't want to see pics of pies and cakes and etc...so then what?  I'm also not in a relationship and can get quite tired of seeing pics of happy couples and wedding pics.  Just have a post your wedding or happy couple pics here thread so that people who want to look at them can go there and do so.  All of those should be removed, too.
> 
> Remove all of the siggy pics, put them in the gallery, and whomever wants to look can go over there and look.
> 
> I understand that this is a "hairboard" but everything under the sun is discussed.  If we only ever discussed hair...but then someone could have a problem with you showing your brastrap, or your armpits, or even your shoulders.  Have a separate forum for progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Actually, I just had a thought.  People showing waste length and hip length or showing their progress as they are on their way...they are showing hips and butts...and if someone has a problem with a brastrap, they should definitely have a problem with a rearend, right?  Nope.  No hair or progress pics in the siggy at all.  I know that this is not a democracy but that's my vote...then no one would have to worry about their pics being too big, either.


Yep, you're right.  Let's get rid of them all.


----------



## SignatureBeauty

Honestly I Love the siggy pics and I love to see the progress but some pics were not showing progress, I don't think no one was saying get rid of the siggy pics at all, We were saying just tone it down, Yes this Board discusses everything, I mean we are not here to Please anyone or to cater to anyone, and we can't make everyone happy, But obvisiouly it isn't really a Big issue at all just a discussion, I don't care one way or the other LOL!!!


----------



## Bint Yusef

This seems to be an issue again. Siggies are getting TOO big!


----------



## secretdiamond

I was thinking about this thread today.


----------



## JFemme

I love BIG siggies... (well some sprinkled here and there) anyways....


----------



## Cincysweetie

Is mine too big?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

^yours is fine.

I had started putting folk on ignore behind the ginormous siggys, but thank you OAHQ for introducing me to Firefox.


----------



## *Happily Me*

Tenny said:


> when I try to type more than 3 lines into my siggy I get "siggytomanylines"


 
Me too! 
.
.
.


----------



## BlondeByDesire

How do you add a siggy pic?


----------



## dlewis

I pm'ed a mod about siggies last night.  Some are huge.  AND THEY KNOW BETTER.


----------



## Keen

dlewis said:


> I pm'ed a mod about siggies last night.  Some are huge.  AND THEY KNOW BETTER.



Thanks. I didn't realize how much of a problem this is until I tried accessing LHCF on my mobile phone.


----------



## gone_fishing

I reduced my siggy. It occurred to me that I'm operating with a 21 inch screen and so what may look relatively moderate to me may look ginormous to someone else. Therefore, I've done away with that huge photos. Is my siggy still to big?


----------



## Cichelle

dlewis said:


> I pm'ed a mod about siggies last night.  Some are huge.  AND THEY KNOW BETTER.



Thank you because it was starting to get out of control again.


----------



## Miss*Tress

adequate said:


> I reduced my siggy. It occurred to me that I'm operating with a 21 inch screen and so what may look relatively moderate to me may look ginormous to someone else. Therefore, I've done away with that huge photos. Is my siggy still to big?


I have a 12-inch laptop so yours is a bit large for my screen.


----------



## MizAvalon

dlewis said:


> I pm'ed a mod about siggies last night. Some are huge. AND THEY KNOW BETTER.


 

Thanks, D. I'm glad someone finally said something because it's really getting ridiculous again.


----------



## MissScarlett

Ok I'm going to take one of my pumpkins off


----------



## gone_fishing

Miss*Tress said:


> I have a 12-inch laptop so yours is a bit large for my screen.


 
Now look here...no 12" screens allowed! 

Kidding...


----------



## HAIRapy

Keen said:


> Thanks. I didn't realize how much of a problem this is until I tried accessing LHCF on my mobile phone.


 
Is that why my cellphone has a problem sometimes when I access LHCF from it?? Darn...


----------



## dlewis

MissScarlett said:


> Ok I'm going to take one of my pumpkins off



Your kids were fine because they were side my side.  Bring him back.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

There is one that i'm aware of that is redamndiculous


----------



## LynnieB

*Bre~Bre* said:


> There is one that i'm aware of that is redamndiculous



i ran into one like that and had to right-click "block images from.........."

i just couldn't take it no mo


----------



## SparklingFlame

*Bre~Bre* said:


> There is one that i'm aware of that is redamndiculous


Uh huh. Thats why I fgiured if its alright to have a life size photo of yourself then SURELY no one is going to object to the life size pic of my baby!!


----------



## gone_fishing

naturallady said:


> Uh huh. Thats why I fgiured if its alright to have a life size photo of yourself then SURELY no one is going to object to the life size pic of my baby!!


 
I love the pic of your baby.


----------



## aloof one

I do think it is getting a little over the top.

Why do I need to see an 8 x 10 of you and yours everytime I get on LHCF?


----------



## HoneyDew

What happened to the siggie limits anyway?

I took my pics away because of that.

But, now I am seeing the big ones again.  And some racy ones, too.


----------



## AmyInAtl

what about all but nekkid avatars, in suggesting poses?????


----------



## SparklingFlame

SophiaRose said:


> what about all but nekkid avatars, in suggesting poses?????


Lets not forget the ones in their draws in the siggy pics. Remember that?


----------



## FromHair2There

I know I'm sick of ridiculously huge sigs. I could care less what they are because thats your own discretion. But these huge sigs would never be put up with most other forums I deal with. 

And yes I know I could turn off sigs but I feel you sig shows a little info and personality which I love seeing....just in a smaller size


----------



## AmyInAtl

and bikini's, uggg............is it really necessary??????????

not everyone wants to see ppl all exposed, for the sake of a acrobatic, hair shot, i mean, i could be wrong???
i dunno


----------



## AmyInAtl

*Re: Is it possible to block the titles of "ignored" people* 			 			 			 		 		 		 		 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *sunshinelady* 

 
_Is it possible to block the thread titles of posters that I have on my ignore list?

Thanks!_

No it's not.

so in essence, if you don't want to see a avatar, you dont have a choice


----------



## poookie

grr...  how come i can't upload or link to my teenie tiny 200px x 150px siggy picture, but some of you lovely ladies are on here with HUGE siggies?

i mean, is this some kind of LHCF magic i'm not allowed to take part of until i've been here longer?

 kidding!
well not really.  how do you get such large signature pics on here?  do you link from another page, or do you have to upload it in a certain format?


----------



## Maynard

I think I saw something that I wasnt supposed to see. erplexed


----------



## glamazon386

Gin said:


> I think I saw something that I wasnt supposed to see. erplexed



We might be thinking the same thing. I PMed one of the mods about it and they said that the siggy wasn't breaking any rules.  I was offended. I don't need to see people in their bra and panties. But anyway beyond that, what happened to the size regulations?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

i think i just spotted what youre talking about and my eyes are offended,, theres no need for that here,,,, but i think shes a newbie and maybe doesnst know... lol


----------



## glamazon386

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> i think i just spotted what youre talking about and my eyes are offended,, theres no need for that here,,,, but i think shes a newbie and maybe doesnst know... lol



IDK... I think I'm about to get me a big near naked siggy and see how y'all like it.   I'll probably get booed off the board.


----------



## GodsPromises

I saw it also and I just adblocked it, thank God for Firefox!!!!



glamazon386 said:


> IDK... I think I'm about to get me a big near naked siggy and see how y'all like it.   I'll probably get booed off the board.


----------



## GodsPromises

I just PM a mod asking the same question and I have here since 2003 so it's not the time on here



poookie said:


> grr...  how come i can't upload or link to my teenie tiny 200px x 150px siggy picture, but some of you lovely ladies are on here with HUGE siggies?
> 
> i mean, is this some kind of LHCF magic i'm not allowed to take part of until i've been here longer?
> 
> kidding!
> well not really.  how do you get such large signature pics on here?  do you link from another page, or do you have to upload it in a certain format?


----------



## Studio_gal

LadyR said:


> I saw it also and I just adblocked it, thank God for Firefox!!!!


I'm glad I found this thread. What has posing in your drawers got to do with your hair? I'm not easily offended but.............. it was just a bit too much.


----------



## SparklingFlame

Studio_gal said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. What has posing in your drawers got to do with your hair? I'm not easily offended but.............. it was just a bit too much.


I dont know who ya'll are talking about but I saw somebdy posing in they draws a while back and I was like uhhhh........


----------



## sky_blu

It has nothing to do with hair! LOL


----------



## sky_blu

MissScarlett said:


> Ok I'm going to take one of my pumpkins off




You're pumpkins are so cute, I love that picture in your sig


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ok, dh said something about it to me just now about how come I am looking at people who are half dressed.  I told him it was the hair site and he was like .  He told me that it doesn't make any sense to him that women have to dress half naked to show their hair.

I'm sorry, but I'm a bit bothered by some of them.  I will be praying about this because I don't think I can even come on to LHCF at work anymore...I don't want them to think I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Bint Yusef

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, dh said something about it to me just now about how come I am looking at people who are half dressed.  I told him it was the hair site and he was like .  He told me that it doesn't make any sense to him that women have to dress half naked to show their hair.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I'm a bit bothered by some of them.  I will be praying about this because I don't think I can even come on to LHCF at work anymore...I don't want them to think I'm doing something wrong.


 Just turn all siggy's off in your control panel when you are at work.


----------



## FromHair2There

Or get the ad block....it's already made things 100% better.


----------



## Bint Yusef

wawa82g said:


> Or get the ad block....it's already made things 100% better.


 Yes!

I had a tutorial up but it seems it has gone missing.


----------



## FromHair2There

OnAHairQuest said:


> Yes!
> 
> I had a tutorial up but it seems it has gone missing.



Wow, your right....geez erplexed

I posted in that thread to...


----------



## SparklingFlame

OnAHairQuest said:


> Yes!
> 
> I had a tutorial up but it seems it has gone missing.


Will you re-post that sweet pee? I thought I wouldnt need it but apparently now I do. I see who everyone was referring to. You know....the draws. erplexed


----------



## GodsPromises

It was thanks to the tutorial that made me learn about Adblock.  If you have Firefox go to Tool: Add-On; get Adblock; and then you can right click the picture that you want blocked and that's it.


----------



## SparklingFlame

LadyR said:


> It was thanks to the tutorial that made me learn about Adblock.  If you have Firefox go to Tool: Add-On; get Adblock; and then you can right click the picture that you want blocked and that's it.


Heeeey it works like a charm! Thanks!


----------



## GodsPromises

Great glad it worked



naturallady said:


> Heeeey it works like a charm! Thanks!


----------



## Islandspyce

OMG!! I think I saw someone wearing a strap on??  Oh, my eyes!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth

Islandspyce said:


> OMG!! *I think I saw someone wearing a strap on??* Oh, my eyes!!


 
*Yup, that's the one! I looked at the siggy, looked at the face again and began to really wonder what the hell is he/she doing that for..this aint the place!!*


----------



## MrsBKJ

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Yup, that's the one! I looked at the siggy, looked at the face again and began to really wonder what the hell is he/she doing that for..this aint the place!!*



whaaaat??
A strap on?????
get the feck outta here....no way!!


----------



## Maynard

Now, I didnt see a strap on... I dont think I wanna either


----------



## Islandspyce

All righty then!  So it's not just me!! I thought there was something wrong with my eyes!


----------



## glamazon386

Islandspyce said:


> OMG!! I think I saw someone wearing a strap on??  Oh, my eyes!!



What? I didn't see that one.


----------



## Studio_gal

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Yup, that's the one! I looked at the siggy, looked at the face again and began to really wonder what the hell is he/she doing that for..this aint the place!!*


I didn't notice a 'strap on' but did think the person looked kind of 'dude' like...


----------



## HoneyDew

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> i think i just spotted what youre talking about and my eyes are offended,, theres no need for that here,,,, but i think shes a newbie and maybe doesnst know... lol



I know what you guys are talking about. I think it was the sme one  that I mentioned before, but now there is more! It is just to much.


----------



## FromHair2There

Alright I am very curious to who has this strap on thing.....can some one PM me what it is????


----------



## scarcity21

wawa82g said:


> Alright I am very curious to who has this strap on thing.....can some one PM me what it is????


 
ME 2!!!!


----------



## *Frisky*

glamazon386 said:


> What? I didn't see that one.


 
hahahaha..girl! I was like ""...I am blind so I might just chalk it up to old age playing tricks on me...


----------



## HoneyDew

Studio_gal said:


> I didn't notice a 'strap on' but did think the person looked kind of 'dude' like...



okay, I did not see that either, but I think you and I are on the same page.

I feel bad for her though. I don't think she realizes that it is not cool.  But from her posts and board contribs I would not want her to feel awkward.  She need to just take down the hair nekkid photos.


----------



## Tee

Gin said:


> Now, I didnt see a strap on... I dont think I wanna either


 
Well I am nosey and I want to see it!  lol.  Are you all serious for real?  Yeah, PM me.


----------



## Monigirl

Umm... I feel bad for asking, but can someone pm me the photo or the poster with the strap on pic? just curious......


----------



## glamazon386

Inquiring minds over here would like to know too.


----------



## scarcity21

YALL GIVE IT UP!!!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ya'll just be FEENIN for the clink clank.  It be callin ya. 

Before this one gets padlocked, my stance is still the same as when I originally made this thread.

Keep the siggy pics small and I'm glad you love your girl bits, I just don't wanna see 'em.  No I'm not jealous or a hater, I just don't wanna or need to see you in all your bucket naked undressedness.


----------



## Maynard

I think yall are exaggerating about the strap on. I didnt see anything like that.


----------



## brooklyngal73

yeah, me too..... 



Tee said:


> *Well I am nosey and I want to see it!* lol. Are you all serious for real? Yeah, PM me.


----------



## glamazon386

Okay y'all are exaggerating on the strap on thing.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

LOL,, come on whos gona wear a strap on for a picture like that,, if anything its a the real deal


----------



## Princess4real

Monigirl said:


> Umm... I feel bad for asking, but can someone pm me the photo or the *poster with the strap on pic*? just curious......


----------



## Enchantmt

Ladies, thank you for your concern and interest in keeping LHCF members in line with the forum rules. If you have questions or concerns about a particular sig, please feel free to report it. If it is found to be a forum violation it will be removed, if it is deemed to be appropriate the sig will remain. Have a good day.


----------

